# Ladder standing on a roof



## Fresh_Start

I have to paint the exterior trim on the second floor of this house which has an overhang, well too steep to stand a step ladder or even just stand and paint. The overhang is too far out to use a ladder from the ground.

What I've gathered on this site is that roof jacks and a plank are the easiest/best method to secure the bottom of the ladder? I can fabricate something easily from there to protect the shingles and make a level platform to stand on.

Thanks...


----------



## NEPS.US

A ladder from the ground with a stabilizer will work just fine.


----------



## johnpaint

Try posting a hello my name is so and so, we would love to here your intro. 
The house looks kind of easy, you can use jacks and set the 2x6 across the planks and use a 6 foot ladder. It will take you about 30 mins to screw in your jacks and planks and away you go. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## johnpaint

What Neps said also will work also.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS.US said:


> A ladder from the ground with a stabilizer will work just fine.


Thats what I'd try first. I use two ladders with stand off's, set my jacks on the inside and plank it....


----------



## johnpaint

thats what I like about this site, people come up with different ways to do the same thing. I love it. This helps all of us.


----------



## johnpaint

The only reason I would not do the ladder thing is that it will take at least two ladders for a good part of the time, but who knows it may be a better way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

johnpaint said:


> The only reason I would not do the ladder thing is that it will take at least two ladders for a good part of the time, but who knows it may be a better way.


Agreed. Theres more than one way to skin a cat.....


----------



## y.painting

There ya go....


----------



## johnpaint

y.painting said:


> There ya go....


Better pull that break up real tight.Can you just see that truck start to roll? Butt pucker time.


----------



## Last Craftsman

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats what I'd try first. I use two ladders with stand off's, set my jacks on the inside and plank it....



You would plank that?

Ballsy.

Not for the height, but in case OSHA came around.

I hate what osha did to the new style ladder jacks.

Ladder jacks used to have 8-10 slots to get lots of possible angles, and a 4 inch lip to contain the plank, now they have 4 slots, and a half inch lip to discourage using the plank without tightening it down.

But to tighten the stupid plank down, with only 4 angle slots both ladders need to be set on a perfectly level surface with no obstuctrions which NEVER HAPPENS, thereby undermining the WHOLE POINT of ladder jacks and a plank which is to get up over odd sets like bushes and stuff.

F'ing retards OSHA is.

Planks are more dangerous now that you can't use them for their proper function.

Oh well, at least some retard is getting paid $60,000 a year to justify his/her job position.


----------



## johnpaint

Thats some crazy stuff man, they could mess up a train wreck.


----------



## Fresh_Start

I have to say a bunch of thanks to everyone for chiming in so quickly. And I do apologize for not tossing in an intro - trying (and dying) to make a go of it myself, not new to painting and decorating but haven't had this particular "opportunity" with a ladder...never had to use roof jacks before but I can see another job coming where they will work out in a similar situation.

I'll post a pic of the setup when I get to that point.....
Mike


----------



## straight_lines

Yea mate that one isn't bad at all. I would have a man on the ground to foot the ladder and you should be fine.


----------



## Last Craftsman

I would go with roof jacks and a plank. find something to tie off to, and wear a safety harness.


----------



## Fresh_Start

Finally got to that point in the job, here's a pic of the roof jack and plank setup. A little unnerving at first but after a few minutes I was moving around at a reasonable pace. (Edit - as it turned out I could reach over the windows so didn't need a ladder up there).

Where/how could I tie off a safety harness? House is locked so can't tether thru the windows. Hitting 90's outside and I felt a little light headed so I'd rather not push my luck!


----------



## VanDamme

Fresh_Start said:


> Finally got to that point in the job, here's a pic of the roof jack and plank setup. A little unnerving at first but after a few minutes I was moving around at a reasonable pace. (Edit - as it turned out I could reach over the windows so didn't need a ladder up there).
> 
> Where/how could I tie off a safety harness? House is locked so can't tether thru the windows. Hitting 90's outside and I felt a little light headed so I'd rather not push my luck!


I second what LC says about wearing a harness. I believe you can purchase the "kit in a bucket" which should have everything you need.

It looks like you could run the safety line over the roof and tie off of the back of the house somewhere. I've also ran a large eye-bolt through a corner board and in to the stud to tie off. When done, caulk the hole and touch up.

One thing I really try NOT to do is use the safety line as a support when on the roof. It should only be there in case you screw up and would have otherwise fallen off the roof.


----------



## seamlessgutters

Use a corner buddy they are the best can purchase at ebay!!!


http://gutteredge.com


----------



## dercy

Paintball gun will do the trick nicely....haha


----------



## daArch

Sean said:


> Last edited by Workaholic; Today at 01:35 PM.. Reason: spam


Shoulda just re-interred it. We gotta triple tap some of these threads.


----------



## mike75

In OZ we would use a aluminium mobile scaffold with a platform which protudes from the side or an electric knuckle boom for a couple of days which would also do all your high and difficult parts with safety and ease hope this helps.


----------



## jason123

I probably would have pulled something more risky... 

Very impressive how you pulled that off. Looks the part


----------

